# cooler master



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

is cooler master a good fan brand?:4-dontkno but i got a cooler master cpu cooler


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im not really sure. i know Antec's, Panaflow (hard to find) are good. most 120mm+ are better then 80mm


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess it depends what your looking for, but TBH you can't go wrong with Thermalright.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have always liked Zalman for aftermarket heatsinks. Arctic Cooling and Thermaltake also make some good ones, but I have never really had a look at Cooler Master heatsinks.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999073 hey its 9 dollars i should put them everywere on my computer lol


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm...I guess you're talking about case fans.

For best noise/performance ratio, try Aspire (Apevia) fans. I have 3 of them in my case and they are excellent.

For highest airflow, there are quite a number that spin at incredible speeds and push a GOOD amount of air.

Sunon
Vantec (The 'Tornado' Series)
Rexus
Silverstone

As far as quality is concerned, I'd definitely pick Sunon. They are very, very nice fans, they make all different sizes and they are all very nice.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i have 2 coolermaster fans in the front of my case.so far they have been good.a bit noisy maybe,but i have a fan controller that tames the noise.even backed off on speed my temps are still good.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

look at the max temp 0.0 i was trying to turn the fans up accidentaly turned the system fans off ....and played a game for 5 hours lol anyway my gpu temp never breaks 44c

well that was smart forgot the pic


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

39c for a gtx is an awesome temp :4-bounce:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

pharoah said:


> 39c for a gtx is an awesome temp :4-bounce:


Ditto. Good cooling you have there. My CPU temps never break 60 degrees when I am gaming with the OC and the fan on my heatsink doesn't even turn on the high setting.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no i turned off the fan (not on purpose) but i did


----------

